# 2016 Kiwi Farms HalalWeen of the year



## Flowers For Sonichu (Oct 18, 2016)

Taking nominations for HalalWeen.  This award goes to the biggest failed trolling attempts over the past year (since last October).  Perfect examples of nominees in past years would be Christopher Coty Smith (aka Pumpkinswirl) who scammed Chris out of $30, @garbageraider for stealing Chris' garbage and demanding asspats for it, @Thetan for pretending to be Chris' friends and telling him he's a loser, the morons who keep making fake facebook pages for ADF, @Weeny Tran for taking down Jace's livestreams for smoking weed, and @Kenneth Erwin Engelhardt for encouraging Chris to mace that gamestop employee.

I'll put forth one nomination: @MrCKMongler had cybersex with ADF lol
for having cybersex with ADF lol

updated nominees:
@IslamicContent for camping outside Chris' house to stalk him and Barb
@Phil's Favorite Footlong for slicing a man open like a salmon while staring him in the eyes and also trying to ruse cruise the forum or something in an extremely autistic manner
@MasterDisaster for being obsessed with interviewing people of interest that he harassed people and insulted my good friend @Brad Watson_Miami
@Bertram "hacked" strikerwolf's account and got caught because he forgot to log out before making a bunch of bertram tier shitposts
@Wildchild for getting doxed and being involved in some tranny scam with @Typhoid Mary
@chimpburgers for hacking Terra Jones' twitter and not doing much other than following me


----------



## ICametoLurk (Oct 18, 2016)

@IslamicContent
Do I even need to say why?


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 18, 2016)

I don't think any of them beat https://kiwifarms.net/members/mrckmongler-had-cybersex-with-adf-lol.108/ for literally having cybersex with a homeless bondage hobo.  Also for having a weird shaped head.

@garbageraider was only fairly recently turned on and most of that shit was actually semi-interesting even if it was autistic as fuck to actually do it.  Same with @Thetan and I never even heard about any of that stuff until well after it fizzled.

As for @IslamicContent is there even any evidence any of that shit even happened?  Wasn't it all being posted from some university IP a couple hours drive away?

Of the others the only one who rates as a super fail troll was that PumpkinSwirl spastic.  Also the unnamed mongoloids responsible for the Batman call.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Oct 18, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> I don't think any of them beat https://kiwifarms.net/members/mrckmongler-had-cybersex-with-adf-lol.108/ for literally having cybersex with a homeless bondage hobo.  Also for having a weird shaped head.
> 
> @garbageraider was only fairly recently turned on and most of that shit was actually semi-interesting even if it was autistic as fuck to actually do it.  Same with @Thetan and I never even heard about any of that stuff until well after it fizzled.
> 
> ...



We're talking about the last calendar year, @garbageraider @Thetan "batman" + the kids who yelled "JULAY" at Bob and PumpkinSwirl all happened over a year ago so they're not elligible but definitely examples of retarded weening.


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Oct 18, 2016)

Did all that shit with @MasterDisaster occur after last October? If so I nominate him. Like really, really, nominate his ass.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Oct 18, 2016)

Flowers For Sonichu said:


> We're talking about the last calendar year, @garbageraider @Thetan "batman" + the kids who yelled "JULAY" at Bob and PumpkinSwirl all happened over a year ago so they're not elligible but definitely examples of exceptional weening.


I know garbage's tale but can you tell me what happened to Tehran and pumpkin?


----------



## ON 190 (Oct 18, 2016)

Flowers For Sonichu said:


> I'll put forth one nomination: @MrCKMongler had cybersex with ADF lol
> for having cybersex with ADF lol


This is the only option.


----------



## KingGeedorah (Oct 18, 2016)

Gym Leader Elesa said:


> Did all that shit with @MasterDisaster occur after last October? If so I nominate him. Like really, really, nominate his ass.


lol this is the one I'm most surprised by. 

Then again, anything Chris touches turns to shit.


----------



## Hyperion (Oct 18, 2016)

Without a doubt it's ckmongler e-tribbing with ADF


----------



## Treblinkachu (Oct 18, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> As for @IslamicContent is there even any evidence any of that shit even happened?  Wasn't it all being posted from some university IP a couple hours drive away?



Didn't he take some pictures of the house and post them as proof of his autism or something?


----------



## José Mourinho (Oct 18, 2016)

@Barb's Hoard for his amazing masterpiece about totally not fake messages about Barb kicking him out. Not the best nomination of course but better than nothing.

Also Chris responded to the fake leaks pretty calmly too.

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/fb-7-...o-rumors-or-stories.22623/page-2#post-1607747


----------



## OtterParty (Oct 18, 2016)

Flowers For Sonichu said:


> the morons who keep making fake facebook pages for ADF


Don't you mean @Hyperion

source



Treblinkachu said:


> Didn't he take some pictures of the house and post them as proof of his autism or something?


He took a random photo of trash off the internet and cropped an old photo of 14 bc


----------



## Chicken Nugget Scoon (Oct 18, 2016)

It's @IslamicContent and his failed weening/stalking.


----------



## QB 290 (Oct 18, 2016)

@IslamicContent for not only being a total ween, but for being autistic as fuck about it


----------



## Daisymae (Oct 18, 2016)

What about the guy who had striker wolf eat his own shit?

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/thomas-ferdinand.22965/


----------



## InLivingTuna (Oct 18, 2016)

IslamicContent was just the most recent ween, he certainly wasn't the most creative.

I'd like to nominate the following:
@MOTHER3EARTHBOUND2FAN has been chimping out on and off since he joined, but the Sarevol thread wasn't created until January of this year
@MasterDisaster yes, all of the shit with him happened after October
@Weeny Tran deserves another nomination for leaking shit out to Vordrak and losing his supporter status
@SolidMario for pulling a Mylar and trolling himself

and an honorable mention goes out to Thomas Ferdinand who proves that you don't need to be a kiwi to be yet another Striker ween


----------



## CatParty (Oct 18, 2016)

@Connor Bible for never finishing anything he "writes" except for emails to vordrak sayin we "lured" him here and then showing up on and off thinking everything is cool and we will ass pat him


----------



## cypocraphy (Oct 18, 2016)

What about @GolgoXIII  ?


----------



## Count Olaf (Oct 18, 2016)

What about @Dsteks? Can I nominate him? Gave Chris a grand to finish Sonichu 11 as a way to troll us somehow, which amounted to nothing more than Chris wasting the money on expensive toys instead of doing what he was paid to do.

Actually thinking about it I'm not sure if that was this year or last year. I can't remember. Oh well, fuck it, I'm nominating him anyway.


----------



## Seahorses (Oct 18, 2016)

What about that guy that came in here saying he knew ADF and it turned out he had two identities on the farms? He kept repeating a story about stabbing someone and salmon.


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 18, 2016)

Seahorses said:


> What about that guy that came in here saying he knew ADF and it turned out he had two identities on the farms? He kept repeating a story about stabbing someone and salmon.



Yeah, Dusty definitely deserves a nomination.


----------



## Milktheturtle (Oct 18, 2016)

@Phil's Favorite Footlong  definitly deserve one(He also gave us one of the most hilarious quotes this year)

@IslamicContent even if it's probably fake because it was dumb as hell,ended up unfunny because he repeated the same shit over and over.

@MrCKMonglerAnd everybody knows why.


----------



## ChuckSlaughter (Oct 18, 2016)

InLivingTuna said:


> IslamicContent was just the most recent ween, he certainly wasn't the most creative.
> 
> I'd like to nominate the following:
> @MOTHER3EARTHBOUND2FAN has been chimping out on and off since he joined, but the Sarevol thread wasn't created until January of this year
> ...


I lik weeny tran escept for his bullshit making a prime jace momint die like fukin islams at mogishu


----------



## Gazed too deep (Oct 18, 2016)

I nominate Dusty for taking us all on an autistic ruse cruise.


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 18, 2016)

Gazed too deep said:


> I nominate Dusty for taking us all on an autistic ruse cruise.



He more or less got away with it until he insisted on actually coming here under his real identity and cranking the autism up to 11 to the point it became obvious the original @Weeping With Pity account was also him.  There was some stuff that should have caused skepticism about him constantly pumping up Dusty as some kind of superhero but it was mostly let slide.


----------



## Mason Verger (Oct 18, 2016)

Could someone enlighten me on master disasters story?


----------



## Aquinas (Oct 18, 2016)

I cast my vote for @MasterDisaster. its suprising how that nigga was able to live up to his name


----------



## Rupin (Oct 18, 2016)

I second @Mason Verger's post. Can someone explain the @MasterDisaster debacle to me? I totally missed the boat on that drama. I was always under the impression that he was a cool guy and well respected here.


----------



## Aquinas (Oct 18, 2016)

He let the autism inflate his head as if it was visited by the dobson-fairy. started getting really smug and weened the hell out of Tommy Tooter, which caused Chimpburgers and another to just give up on his thread.


----------



## sysctl --system (Oct 18, 2016)

@MrCKMongler for sure, the Julie saga should've shown how that idea is fucking terrible.

Honorable mention is @Melchett for nearly executing the Shmorky thread fuck you


----------



## CatParty (Oct 18, 2016)

BadHabits said:


> @MrCKMongler for sure, the Julie saga should've shown how that idea is fucking terrible.
> 
> Honorable mention is @Melchett for nearly executing the Shmorky thread fuck you



@Melchett confirmed for flurf


----------



## Silvana (Oct 18, 2016)

Aquinas said:


> He let the autism inflate his head as if it was visited by the dobson-fairy. started getting really smug and weened the hell out of Tommy Tooter, which caused Chimpburgers and another to just give up on his thread.



That's a real shame - his interviews were awesome!  You know, all these fail trolls remind me of  something @Alan Pardew said - that trolling isn't something you decide to do, it's more an opportunity that arises and you just roll with it.

How about that ween who wreaked havoc on Aaron McCluske's YouTube channel - do they count?

Edit: I thought of a couple more... @Kenneth Erwin Engelhardt 's "anti-Kiwi Farms" nonsense - and does Greta showing up at @Null 's house, only to miss him 'cause he was sitting on the toilet count?


----------



## Dr.Research (Oct 18, 2016)

@IslamicContent and @Phil's Favorite Footlong/@WeepingWithPity

I salute you tards for your attempts.


----------



## Rou (Oct 18, 2016)

I think @Coffee Overdose deserves a mention. His habit of creeping on female Kiwis and being someone who was so comfortable being pathetic Null even noted how little he changed despite being one of the 2013 OGs.


----------



## TheMockTurtle (Oct 18, 2016)

I'd like to nominate @thebleach12 for taking pictures of Chris and posted them on Reddit also and then getting doxed and revealed to be a furry faggot.


----------



## Lurkman (Oct 18, 2016)

I think I should be nominated for Kiwi Farms most narcissistic.

@IslamicContent should win some award in fail to be serious for a moment, what a fag lol.


----------



## Florence (Oct 18, 2016)

I nominate @Bertram for Striker Wolf-related autism.
EDIT: also for waving his wang around.


----------



## OtterParty (Oct 18, 2016)

Aquinas said:


> He let the autism inflate his head as if it was visited by the dobson-fairy. started getting really smug and weened the hell out of Tommy Tooter, which caused Chimpburgers and another to just give up on his thread.


At this point if anyone can make chimpburgers stop obsessing over a tranny I'd consider that a service

and on that note i'll put in a nomination for @chimpburgers for that time he swiped some tranny's twitter account and then failed to do anything useful with it because he was too busy shitposting for attention and coming back here to congratulate himself

and also the time he openly talked about doxing some faggot in a very public spot that was under intense tranny scrutiny, leading to the faggot folding all his accounts and disappearing, which was relevant for all of two literal seconds but fuck it we're all nominating based on spite anyway

and the time he tried to bluespike another tranny but ended up leaking his own selfie holy fuck he's a literal pinhead

@chimpburgers is this what you want your life to be known for

is it

you complete nigger


----------



## TheImportantFart (Oct 18, 2016)

InLivingTuna said:


> @Weeny Tran deserves another nomination for leaking shit out to Vordrak and losing his supporter status


I question the wisdom of letting Weeny back on this site for "teh lulz". I mean, the dude was a known stalker. To me it's kind of like saying "Sure, that Harold Shipman bloke killed a load of people, but he was a good laugh so we'll let him practice medicine again."


----------



## SpessCaptain (Oct 18, 2016)

This will perpetuate more ween behaviour. Which may be a good or a bad thing but definitely ckmongler needs the award.


----------



## FightenGnome (Oct 18, 2016)

I'd like to nominate IslamicContent from this thread. https://kiwifarms.net/threads/living-at-14-branchland-court-kinda.25063/

The man travels all the way to Ruckersville, spends a good portion of his day camping at the Chandlers hoping to speak to them, and managing only to get two pictures of garbage. He is currently residing in the nearby Wal-Mart, that Chris is likely banned from, and hopes to return the next day for the chance to speak with the Chandlers. 

Despite prompting to do actual funny things (leaving a Trump sign on their lawn) or even knocking on their door like a normal human being, he has decided to essentially observe them presumably behind a bush with binoculars like an obsessed lover or a creepy pedo at the park. 

Not only is he wasting his time and money on an effort that will produce zero lulz or information, but he wastes our time as well with his garbage pictures.


----------



## Philosophy Zombie (Oct 18, 2016)

@Internet War Criminal for attempting to troll the popular new lolcow @Bitch I Might Be by attacking her self-esteem and weight issues, but just feeding the complex of an attention whore and making it really obvious he wants to plunge his lebanese dong in that fat ass bootyhole


----------



## Loxiozzz (Oct 18, 2016)

They're all morons.


----------



## Very Honest Content (Oct 18, 2016)

TheMockTurtle said:


> I'd like to nominate @thebleach12 for taking pictures of Chris and posted them on Reddit also and then getting doxed and revealed to be a furry faggot.



Tough to vote against this one really.  Wasn't there a Jan run in this voting year after he made a big flounce announcement show previously only to try to shitpost troll the site again with zero success?  I'd nominate him every year he shows up after being outed because weens who waste most of their own time because they're jealous of OPL's following are huge favorites for this kind of thing and he's cooked as a ruse creator around these parts.


----------



## Aquinas (Oct 18, 2016)

Philosophy Nong said:


> @Internet War Criminal for attempting to troll the popular new lolcow @Bitch I Might Be by attacking her self-esteem and weight issues, but just feeding the complex of an attention whore and making it really obvious he wants to plunge his lebanese dong in that fat ass bootyhole


I have to agree, the last thing she needs is more feeding


----------



## Betonova (Oct 18, 2016)

@IslamicContent definitely

Or we can just hire him as the Kiwi Zoo-Keeper to keep watch of cows in their exhibit and clean up after them.


----------



## ON 190 (Oct 18, 2016)

@Surtur for being the worst. Seriously, that guy weens hard.


----------



## Sanshain (Oct 18, 2016)

What happened with @MasterDisaster? Last I knew he was this really cool dude who got interviews out of a ton of lolcows and didn't afraid of anything.


----------



## JU 199 (Oct 18, 2016)

@Internet War Criminal for being a secret fatty


----------



## *Asterisk* (Oct 18, 2016)

Hi, I nominate @Wildchild.


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Oct 18, 2016)

I nominate the following;
@MiloWuCollusion for his weaboo autism and love for lolicon.
@NotTommyDickles for being JenkinJinkies 2.0.
@Shokew for taking lolcows way too seriously.
@x86x2 for his usual autism.
and @Sonic Rainboom for having a MLP avatar and username.


----------



## *Asterisk* (Oct 18, 2016)

Does @autisticdragonkin's 2013-thread necro'ing count for his contention in thisvthreas?

If so, I nominate him as well. That was the most autistic way he could've gotten banned without resorting to cybersex.


----------



## RWS Watcher (Oct 18, 2016)

I nominate @Weepingwithpity also known as @Phil's Favorite Footlong for being as autistic as Phil and for the "gut you like a salmon" quote.


----------



## Postal Dude (Oct 18, 2016)

@Brandobaris is ordinarily just exceptionally dumb but he hit nuclear ween levels when he made this thread and then  posted about it on 4chan.


----------



## kookerpie (Oct 18, 2016)

Well I'd like to see some links to some of this stuff to refresh my memory, but I'd like to nominate whoever has been leakng shit to Phil


----------



## Cunty Boo Boo (Oct 18, 2016)

If we can nominate b& members, I wouldn't mind seeing @Asandy31 and whatever their Katamari Damacy sock account was.


----------



## HickoryDickory (Oct 18, 2016)

Skype.


----------



## Kataomoi00 (Oct 18, 2016)

How about Brandobaris for thinking that there was some type of SJW sect on this  website?

Edit: Ninja'd by  @Postal Dude


----------



## Pikonic (Oct 18, 2016)

@Flowers For Sonichu
Will there be a public vote after all nominations are announced or will the winner be selected by some sort of committee like Supporters, the House of Lords, or mods?


----------



## King_Scrotus (Oct 18, 2016)

I gotta admit I'm a bit biased, as @Islamic Content was the only one I participated in, but yeah, him. It takes a special something to jump on here and make the claim that you're at Chris' house, use fake pics, and then be found out within an hour.


----------



## Xarpho (Oct 18, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> He more or less got away with it until he insisted on actually coming here under his real identity and cranking the autism up to 11 to the point it became obvious the original @Weeping With Pity account was also him.  There was some stuff that should have caused skepticism about him constantly pumping up Dusty as some kind of superhero but it was mostly let slide.



While @Weeping With Pity aka @Phil's Favorite Footlong was an epic failure in a lot of ways: there was a post that described him as trollshielding, A-logging, white-knighting, and sperging out all at once (something else too), I would also have to nominate @Wildchild as they were exceptional enough to try to ween Dana Ludeking using his real Facebook account, then abusing moderator privileges to try to wipe the thread when he was inadvertently doxed.


----------



## TheImportantFart (Oct 18, 2016)

Probably slightly outside the range for nomination, but I'm gonna nominate @ZSponge for throwing a tantrum when the Entersphere was shut down, making a hate thread on Null, writing a godawful fanfic based on Spongebob, Kiwi Farms and Mr Enter, failtrolling during the Shaner saga and bragging about it on /cow/, this pathetic Barney thread intended to ride the coattails of x86x2 and writing an essay attempting to apologise in his halal thread. Not to mention having five alt accounts.


----------



## *Asterisk* (Oct 18, 2016)

TheImportantFart said:


> Not to mention having five alt accounts.


This is pretty incidental when you consider the sheer degree of autism he comitted, but the first two of those socks were Spongebob references.

@ZSponge deserves a sacko lifetime achievement trophy if we can't give him this award at least.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Oct 18, 2016)

@Shokew for getting into an AUTISTIC RAGE over every single little goddamn thing

(plus he deletes a lot of his posts)


----------



## Pepsi-Cola (Oct 18, 2016)

Flowers For Sonichu said:


> and @Kenneth Erwin Engelhardt for encouraging Chris to mace that gamestop employee.


I hate to defend fucking Kengle of all people, but...Isn't that an actually funny troll? I mean, yeah it goes way too far and is a bit mean spirited but it produced some of the funniest Chris content in years. If we're going to call trolling that morally offends us weening we might as well call Bluespike a ween for making Chris shove crayola model magic up his asshole.

Anyways, I'm gonna nominate @IslamicContent for literally stalking a fat autistic transsexual and his dying mother.


----------



## Betonova (Oct 18, 2016)

By the way, who here has thought about FlameSoul aside from IslamicContent for nominee? He was this one guy/girl I think obsessed with underaged cats humping each-other, saw it on the Feedback forum. He also begged a few here to get unbanned as well.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Oct 18, 2016)

Betonova said:


> By the way, who here has thought about FlameSoul aside from IslamicContent for nominee?



"IS IT PEDOPHILA/ZOOPHILIA IF I..."


----------



## Kaiser Wilhelm II. (Oct 18, 2016)

Philosophy Nong said:


> @Internet War Criminal for attempting to troll the popular new lolcow @Bitch I Might Be by attacking her self-esteem and weight issues, but just feeding the complex of an attention whore and making it really obvious he wants to plunge his lebanese dong in that fat ass bootyhole


are there pictures of said kf user(the female ofc).
I need them for very serious business, please


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 18, 2016)

Rou said:


> I think @Coffee Overdose deserves a mention. His habit of creeping on female Kiwis and being someone who was so comfortable being pathetic Null even noted how little he changed despite being one of the 2013 OGs.



How was that fail trolling?  That was just being generally lame.

This is for weening.


----------



## Rou (Oct 18, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> How was that fail trolling?  That was just being generally lame.
> 
> This is for weening.


I thought it was for either halals or weens.


----------



## Null (Oct 18, 2016)

*BLOOD?*


----------



## Aquinas (Oct 18, 2016)

@Null, for the Bloodletting


----------



## Null (Oct 18, 2016)

Aquinas said:


> @Null, for the Bloodletting


Better people than you have tried!


----------



## Pepsi-Cola (Oct 18, 2016)

Kaiser Wilhelm Il. said:


> are there pictures of said kf user(the female ofc).
> I need them for very serious business, please


bro did you really just thirst after fucking bimb 

lmao dis nigga must be in a sexual desert if he this thirsty



Betonova said:


> By the way, who here has thought about FlameSoul aside from IslamicContent for nominee? He was this one guy/girl I think obsessed with underaged cats humping each-other, saw it on the Feedback forum. He also begged a few here to get unbanned as well.


That wasn't weening. She really did want to fuck cats.


----------



## *Asterisk* (Oct 18, 2016)

Pepsi-Cola said:


> I hate to defend fucking Kengle of all people, but...Isn't that an actually funny troll? I mean, yeah it goes way too far and is a bit mean spirited but it produced some of the funniest Chris content in years. If we're going to call trolling that morally offends us weening we might as well call Bluespike a ween for making Chris shove crayola model magic up his asshole.


@Bluespike was a ween to the recursive power of itself.


----------



## Save Goober (Oct 18, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> He more or less got away with it until he insisted on actually coming here under his real identity and cranking the autism up to 11 to the point it became obvious the original @Weeping With Pity account was also him.  There was some stuff that should have caused skepticism about him constantly pumping up Dusty as some kind of superhero but it was mostly let slide.


The dusty thing was confusing as fuck because I thought it was an open secret he was dusty. He talked about him all the time and I thought it was really obvious and he was just talking in third person to confuse Phil. I'm still not entirely sure what happened with that.

Also I want to nominate the guy who sent chris a $500 gift card and tracked his purchases in order to come to the stunning conclusion chris buys Legos and fast food a lot.


----------



## Daisymae (Oct 18, 2016)

Uf this is just 2016 and just weening, then I would say cockmongo cybering adf, but there wasn't one big ween incident. There were plenty of ween incidents but none stick out. 

strikerween, @MasterDisaster, @chimpburgers and the tera jones thing, waterman paying for readings are all examples


----------



## Pepsi-Cola (Oct 18, 2016)

*Asterisk* said:


> @Bluespike was a ween to the recursive power of itself.


Not really, he got actually funny content out of Chris. Weening is just low effort trolling with no results that's only done to inflate the e-peen of whoever is weening. So to put it in a non-autistic way of speaking, a fail troll.  

I don't see how Bluespike qualifies for this category, but either way it's irrelevant to the topic of this thread.


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 18, 2016)

melty said:


> Also I want to nominate the guy who sent chris a $500 gift card and tracked his purchases in order to come to the stunning conclusion chris buys Legos and fast food a lot.



@Sonic Rainboom


----------



## Betonova (Oct 18, 2016)

Pepsi-Cola said:


> That wasn't weening. She really did want to fuck cats.



Regardless, Weening or not, anyone who wants to fuck cats, then go to a place like this asking other members to send them pics of Raichu getting humped needs a thread.


----------



## VJ 120 (Oct 18, 2016)

Kaiser Wilhelm Il. said:


> are there pictures of said kf user(the female ofc).
> I need them for very serious business, please


Hahaha. No.

I vote Brandobaris. It takes a very special person to see multiple videos of real live human beings and still believe they're realdolls.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Oct 18, 2016)

Betonova said:


> Regardless, Weening or not, anyone who wants to fuck cats, then go to a place like this asking other members to send them pics of Raichu getting humped needs a thread.



her username alone makes her goddamn halal.


----------



## Locksnap (Oct 18, 2016)

@IslamicContent is nothing special, spergatory is filled with people exactly like him. @MrCKMongler had cybersex with ADF lol and @MasterDisaster are better choices.


----------



## millais (Oct 18, 2016)

*Asterisk* said:


> Hi, I nominate @Wildchild.


Yes, I second this. Aside from Wildchild, no one else's weening backfired so hard that they ended up doxing themselves. Not even ckmongler


----------



## Aquinas (Oct 18, 2016)

millais said:


> Yes, I second this. Aside from Wildchild, no one else's weening backfired so hard that they ended up doxing themselves. Not even ckmongler


Rodger Rabbit.


----------



## *Asterisk* (Oct 18, 2016)

Aquinas said:


> Rodger Rabbit.


Have we ever seen those two in the same room?


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Oct 18, 2016)

@MrCKMongler obviously
and
@DStecks for giving a legit amount of money to Chris after we all knew he would waste it and not deliver (makes him a bigger ween the kengle if you ask me)



Null said:


> *BLOOD?*


For the blood god


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Oct 18, 2016)

I nominate @MrCKMongler



NARPASSWORD said:


> I nominate the following;
> @MiloWuCollusion for his weaboo autism and love for lolicon.
> @NotTommyDickles for being JenkinJinkies 2.0.
> @Shokew for taking lolcows way too seriously.
> ...


Do you even know what ween means? Protip: it doesn't simply mean a sperg.


----------



## Pikimon (Oct 18, 2016)

@Brandobaris for uncovering the secret SJW/SomethingAwful cabal on the Kiwi Farms that is controlled by CatParty in order to shield NolstalgiaChick and Peter Coffin's realdoll family.


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Oct 19, 2016)

@juntaro for killing the lolcow of the year and then being such a pussy that they never came back.


----------



## Florence (Oct 19, 2016)

@Rolfe DeWolfe for being an underage furry sped and ban evader.


----------



## CatParty (Oct 19, 2016)

a_name_but_backwards said:


> @MrCKMongler obviously
> and
> @DStecks for giving a legit amount of money to Chris after we all knew he would waste it and not deliver (makes him a bigger ween the kengle if you ask me)
> 
> ...




oh yeah @DStecks is pure lolcow material


----------



## Seahorses (Oct 19, 2016)

I think a lot of nominations for @IslamicContent are kicking around because it's fresh. It really is nothing special at the end of the day.


----------



## Philosophy Zombie (Oct 19, 2016)

Serious nom: Conrix.  I don't care that he was banned a year ago. Look at this. 

Just look at it. He uploaded this to a /cow/ thread about kiwis.  I'm serious.


----------



## Super Collie (Oct 19, 2016)

Silvana said:


> How about that ween who wreaked havoc on Aaron McCluske's YouTube channel - do they count?



That was Oats, and I considered mentioning that in this thread except I elected not to give him and his cronies any more attention.


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 19, 2016)

Quit nominating people who aren't weens.  Weening is fail trolling a lolcow.  Just acting like an exceptional individual isn't weening.


----------



## Super Collie (Oct 19, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> Quit nominating people who aren't weens.  Weening is fail trolling a lolcow.  Just acting like an exceptional individual isn't weening.


I nominate @AnOminous for this post.


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 19, 2016)

@Kirby for the Shaner thread and what got him banned.


----------



## Xarpho (Oct 20, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> @Kirby for the Shaner thread and what got him banned.


Wasn't that over a year ago, though? I thought this was supposed to be last 12 months.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Oct 21, 2016)

Pikonic said:


> @Flowers For Sonichu
> Will there be a public vote after all nominations are announced or will the winner be selected by some sort of committee like Supporters, the House of Lords, or mods?



public vote

y'all don't know what weens are because of autism but here is the updated list of nominees who are actually weens and not autists:
@MrCKMongler had cybersex with ADF lol
@IslamicContent for camping outside Chris' house to stalk him and Barb
@Phil's Favorite Footlong for slicing a man open like a salmon while staring him in the eyes and also trying to ruse cruise the forum or something in an extremely autistic manner
@MasterDisaster for being obsessed with interviewing people of interest that he harassed people and insulted my good friend @Brad Watson_Miami
@Bertram "hacked" strikerwolf's account and got caught because he forgot to log out before making a bunch of bertram tier shitposts
@Wildchild for getting doxed and being involved in some tranny scam with @Typhoid Mary
@chimpburgers for hacking Terra Jones' twitter and not doing much other than following me

I'll also throw in @LordCustos3 for creating the custos standard


----------



## Ambivalenz (Oct 21, 2016)

Flowers For Sonichu said:


> @chimpburgers for hacking Terra Jones' twitter and not doing much other than following me



Duuude, what about Richard´s underwear selfie Chimps sent to Richard´s boss, and he chimping out for months about it? Weren´t you #payingattention?


----------



## Pikonic (Oct 21, 2016)

Flowers For Sonichu said:


> public vote
> 
> y'all don't know what weens are because of autism but here is the updated list of nominees who are actually weens and not autists:
> @MrCKMongler had cybersex with ADF lol
> ...


What about @Pikimon for going the extra mile to get a fake dick pic, then damage control when everyone found out 
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/solidmario.4454/page-38


----------



## DuskEngine (Oct 21, 2016)

Pikonic said:


> What about @Pikimon for going the extra mile to get a fake dick pic, then damage control when everyone found out
> https://kiwifarms.net/threads/solidmario.4454/page-38



for a second i thought you were nominating yourself and i wasn't sure what to rate you


----------



## A Hot Potato (Oct 21, 2016)

Pikonic said:


> What about @Pikimon for going the extra mile to get a fake dick pic, then damage control when everyone found out
> https://kiwifarms.net/threads/solidmario.4454/page-38


I second this.

I mean, when you get duped by @SolidMario of all people...


----------



## Pikimon (Oct 21, 2016)

Pikonic said:


> What about @Pikimon for going the extra mile to get a fake dick pic, then damage control when everyone found out
> https://kiwifarms.net/threads/solidmario.4454/page-38



Well fuk u 2 m8


----------



## InLivingTuna (Oct 22, 2016)

what about @mynameischrome for posing as a sick anonymous hacker  known as "negativeinfinity", getting caught impersonating a mentally ill person for no reason and then begging KF not to mess with his friends on their wiki

this thread is an experience man https://kiwifarms.net/threads/nascar221-sean-mike-corbett.20926/


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Oct 22, 2016)

@mynameischrome on hacking Nascar221



mynameischrome said:


> i was afraid to say this before but i guess you guys have already figured it out. i am negativeinfinity.
> 
> *i "hack" his profiles because i honestly just wanted to do what i thought was right.* as i said before this is a grown man who obsesses with a children's show and has romantic feelings for a 10-year-old cartoon character. what he posts and how he treats people just urged me to take some form of action i suppose.
> 
> what i did was not intended to be malicious, though i may have gone a bit too far acting so melodramatic though :/



 this is definitely halalween material


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Oct 22, 2016)

You forgot @DStecks on the list.  He thought giving $1000 to OPL was a trolling plan for fuck sakes.


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 22, 2016)

a_name_but_backwards said:


> You forgot @DStecks on the list.  He thought giving $1000 to OPL was a trolling plan for fuck sakes.



No he didn't, he was just the most severe case of Troll's Remorse in CWC history.  If he ever said that, it was desperate self-justification at realizing what a fool he is.


----------



## Philosophy Zombie (Oct 22, 2016)

Who are you to tell me that I don't know what a ween is @anonimous? you're like, forty. I bet in the Great Depression when you grew up weens weren't even invented yet

fine I do @HOMO INSPECTUS for adding like 50 people to this fucking PM chain about tyrannoninja and making him run away from kiwi farms by being a retard and scaring him with the threat of halal

Also bullying wildchild off the forum that wasn't okay


----------



## Daughter of Cernunnos (Oct 22, 2016)

Somebody explain me the Wildchild saga.


----------



## Rou (Oct 22, 2016)

Daughter of Pomona said:


> Somebody explain me the Wildchild saga.


From what I gleaned off this thread, @Wildchild tried to ween and accidentally released dox.


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 22, 2016)

Daughter of Pomona said:


> Somebody explain me the Wildchild saga.



Wildchild dindu nuffin.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Oct 22, 2016)

Wildchild, after being banned, was involved with some tranny drama with @Typhoid Mary who was begging ppl for rent money. @DStecks is not a ween btw, he is an alog for going after @Alec Benson Leary though


----------



## Sanshain (Oct 23, 2016)

Daughter of Pomona said:


> Somebody explain me the Wildchild saga.



As far as I'm aware, Wildchild turned out to be involved in a very long term and spectacularly unsuccessful weening campaign in an effort to promote an otherwise extremely minor cow that he'd made a thread on to big-time status. He was stupid enough to use *his real facebook account* in this endeavor, which the cow then used to dox him. He reacted by trying to delete the thread and cover up all knowledge of the incident. Null called him on it, and he stormed off in a hissy fit. Good riddance.

I'm still curious about what MasterDisaster did to get shitcanned, though. He seemed pretty decent in my book.


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Oct 23, 2016)

Can @LGC99 be considered a ween? They failtrolled (made PA requests on) some random dAtards and alerted said dAtards themselves to their thread.

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/nicole-antunes-elena-ppg.24362/


----------



## Jaimas (Oct 23, 2016)

Flowers For Sonichu said:


> Wildchild, after being banned, was involved with some tranny drama with @Typhoid Mary who was begging ppl for rent money. @DStecks is not a ween btw, he is an alog for going after @Alec Benson Leary though



If I didn't want to throw him off a bridge previously this would have pushed me over.


----------



## Betonova (Oct 23, 2016)

hood LOLCOW said:


> Can @LGC99 be considered a ween? They failtrolled (made PA requests on) some random dAtards and alerted said dAtards themselves to their thread.
> 
> https://kiwifarms.net/threads/nicole-antunes-elena-ppg.24362/



-It means "to fuck your aunt" in Portuguese after using Google Translate.


----------



## InTheSidePocket (Oct 23, 2016)

@IslamicContent


----------



## Ti-99/4A (Oct 23, 2016)

Looks like someone already wants to be in the running for next year.



Norvic said:


> A Wu related Special Project is happening. Send me a PM if you're a contributor to this thread and are interesting in knowing what it is.
> 
> (Yes, OK, this is pretty :autism: but if it comes off, it promises to be hilarious. I'll say more publically in a few weeks regardless of the outcome.)


----------



## Tranhuviya (Oct 23, 2016)

@ShiningPokeStar 

Secret shota fetish, leddit-tier pokemon meme deviantart, etc.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Oct 23, 2016)

Tranhuviya said:


> @ShiningPokeStar
> 
> Secret shota fetish, leddit-tier pokemon meme deviantart, etc.


That deviantart is so god-damn autistic.

LINK SINCE SHE DELETED IT.

Also a Brony.


----------



## NailsOnAChalkboard (Oct 23, 2016)

Having cybersex with Izzy-Smell Araujo is probably one of the saddest things a human being is capable of doing.

@IslamicContent has nothing on @MrCKMongler this year


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Oct 23, 2016)

NailsOnAChalkboard said:


> Having cybersex with Izzy-Smell Araujo is probably one of the saddest things a human being is capable of doing.
> 
> @IslamicContent has nothing on @MrCKMongler this year


Who had cyber sex with Phil?


----------



## *Asterisk* (Oct 23, 2016)

Mariposa Electrique said:


> Who had cyber sex with Phil?


@MrCKMongler had cybersex with ADF lol.


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Oct 23, 2016)

Tranhuviya said:


> @ShiningPokeStar
> 
> Secret shota fetish, leddit-tier pokemon meme deviantart, etc.


And how is this ween behavior? All I see is a dumb sperg.


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 24, 2016)

ICametoLurk said:


> That deviantart is so god-damn autistic.
> 
> LINK SINCE SHE DELETED IT.
> 
> Also a Brony.



>not archiving

There should be a halal award for that too.


----------



## Philosophy Zombie (Oct 24, 2016)

Forever Sunrise said:


> As far as I'm aware, Wildchild turned out to be involved in a very long term and spectacularly unsuccessful weening campaign in an effort to promote an otherwise extremely minor cow that he'd made a thread on to big-time status. He was stupid enough to use *his real facebook account* in this endeavor, which the cow then used to dox him. He reacted by trying to delete the thread and cover up all knowledge of the incident. Null called him on it, and he stormed off in a hissy fit. Good riddance.
> 
> I'm still curious about what MasterDisaster did to get shitcanned, though. He seemed pretty decent in my book.


Most of the posts I see from you are either you bitching about Wildchild or ADK. You're all wet about it. 

Wildchild was like the Stargirl of Kiwi Farms. She had her time to live and her time to leave, but she illuminated all our hearts and our lives were made just a little brighter by the fact that she was there


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Oct 25, 2016)

LOCKED.  voting starts in another thread


----------

